# My Aurora/Monogram T-Rex



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK- I was straightening out my Den and putting away some stuff and ran across a Monogram re issue of the Aurora T-Rex. I had forgot that I had him. And I just got an original Aurora back in Oct. I bought this guy back in 1995 for $20. So I'm going to build him now! It only took me 15 years! So he was missing two of his nails so I simply got some Apoxie Sculpt which I use all the time and made the two nails for both feet. I think they look just fine. So I'm going to work on him for the next week or so! I've glued him in all the joints and put him in the potion I want him. Now I start filling the seams! That will take some time!:freak: 

Maybe when I get him done and take him to Wonderfest next year I can put him with Trevors dino's!

Here is how he looks now before I start filling. He is just glued now!



My fav. dino model!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats on your find! What a great way to start the weekend.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I've been working filling the seams for a couple of hours now! So I'm calling it a night!:drunk:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see it finished Chinxy! It's obvious you'll be having fun with it:thumbsup:....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's going to look super!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i recently seen the box for this kit!.. i was shocked by the size of it!.. how tall is the T-Rex??


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

About his big


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! It's now 3 minutes to midnight and I still have a long way to go with filling in all the seams on this BIG guy!:drunk: I'm using Apoxie Sculpt with the big seams and squadron whit putty with the small seams. And this is a LOT of work!:freak: 
Now the cool thing about using Apoxie Sculpt last night I had a little bit left over after doing the neck so I sculpted a pistol holster for my Gen. Ursus of the Planet of the Apes kit I did last week. 
Well back to work and this is going to take a long time and LOTS of patients! But in the long run it will be worth getting all the seams gone cause he is going to look good (I hope)!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like this one is going to be a real job Chinxy, but I have faith you can handle it. Funny you seem to have forgotten you had him buried in your stash. I would have thought he would have clawed his way to the top of the stack. I hope you get it done for the Fest as I will definitely be looking for it.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, got to tell ya! I'm hoping that I'll be done by Christmas! Working last night till 1am I almost half done with filling but now I'm out of primer so off to Walmart I go! The wife is going with me so ya know it ain't going to be fast!:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I've been puttying mine for years now Chinxy.
Then again, I only do it off and on. I use up whatever extra putty I have when working on other kits by filling in pieces on my rex.
Lots of dremel work too as I etch detail back in along the seam areas.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well it's been a good weekend! I'm about 75% done with the putting! Got the back, neck, both legs, and top of the head. Now I got to finish the tail and the arms!:tongue: But I'm almost there! All I can say is!!!!! This bad boy is BIG! So it's a good start and I still hope to be done by Christmas!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'm trying to get these seams out! Everytime I think I remove a seam, it reappears. Lots of sanding and filling! Now I just looked and the area I just worked on I still can see a seam! More putty!
Ha!!! I just learned a new trick! Run some super glue over the seam, let it dry in a few seconds. Then run some sand paper over it and then hit it with primer! PRESTO! :woohoo: Seam gone! I'm a happy camper now! 
At this rate I'll have him ready for airbrushing this weekend!:woohoo: I'll post progress pic's up this weekend!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chinxy, I'm a diehard "superglue as filler" fan and have been for years. I find that if I can sand and carve it within an hour of applying it, it works great!! 
I still find plenty of uses for my glazing putty but I love my CA!!
You can also soak paper in superglue. I use it as a substitute when I run out of sheet styrene.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> I'm trying to get these seams out! Everytime I think I remove a seam, it reappears.
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


It may be you are sanding a little too much and are just removing the filler from the gaps.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - some work in progress! See how big this guy is sitting in my airbrush booth? He's big!:freak: This has taken 3 days so far (of filling).:drunk:



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Chinx',

When I was building Polar Lights' repop of King Kong, I learned the same lesson that you have regarding the building of larger models. That is, that extremely large models require extreme measures to assemble them and fill seams. I used good old tube glue on Kong; despite the bad rap this adhesive gets these days, it still holds well and can the the first step in filling gaps between large parts and assemblies.

With the T-Rex, especially if I didn't want its limbs to move, I'd have done the major filling with super glue. Styrene rod or stretched sprue glued in the gaps would be another choice. Only after those highly-stressed areas had been locked down would I use the fragile putty to smooth the surface.

I don't mean to play the Monday morning quarterback, and you seem to have figured all this stuff out for yourself. In other words, we found our solutions The Hard Way. Just passing these suggestions on so any interested parties who are attracted to this thread might save themselves a little grief and a lot of putty.

Can't wait to see your finished dino! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well here's an update on my progress on the T-Rex! Now I got to do the belly, then eyes and teeth. The nails next and then finish with weathering! 
SWEET!:woohoo: Now doing him I have just used the Iwata Eclipse and not the Badger Velocity! 



And just think! I helped my wife clean the house, rap all the present and did the family thing! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking good Chinxy and with something that big the Iwata will probably work much better. I use the Badger only on the really fine detail work. I find it clogs up the nozzle much easier than the Iwata. That nozzle in the Badger is really tiny and would be very easy to lose when disassembled as well. I'm not a dinosaur modeler but look forward to seeing your completed project. Now back to the Hunchback, Moon Bus, and Beatnik Bandit on my workbench.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Looking Good...:thumbsup:
This monster must eat up a lot of paint!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Looking good Chinxy and with something that big the Iwata will probably work much better. I use the Badger only on the really fine detail work. I find it clogs up the nozzle much easier than the Iwata. That nozzle in the Badger is really tiny and would be very easy to lose when disassembled as well.
> Bob K.


Oh man that nozzle is VERY small and when I clean the Velocity I make sure that when I take the noise apart I am holding it way inside the airbrush booth. :drunk: Yeap I have thought about that and it scares me that I might loose that nozzle. Wonder how much it would cost to get another? Now that's a thought!

OK - took a break cause the wife needed my help outside on the deck. And now we are eating but I'll get back to Rex in a bit! :thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I got work tomorrow so I'm calling it a night! Just finished all the spots on him. That took over 2 hours doing them! But he is almost done. So I came close to getting him done by Christmas! All that's left is small stuff like weathering. I'll have him done this week! SWEET!!!!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm looking forward to your finished beast, Chinxy.
Are you thinking about building a custom base for him?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

First time i seen the T-Rex built like this.. looking sweet!..


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

mrmurph said:


> I'm looking forward to your finished beast, Chinxy.
> Are you thinking about building a custom base for him?


Yeap! Already thinking about doing a base and how to build it! Next Project!

Man, can you believe this!!!!!!!! After taking over 2 hours last night to paint the yellow dots all over him, today I took a break from working from home and did a black wash over him. Yeap! You guessed it! Looks really good but took off the yellow dots on him!

So tonight after I finish with work I'll have to redo the dots!:beatdeadhorse:

But he really is starting to take on LIFE!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well he's finally done!:woohoo: Finally finished all the spots after accidentally taking them out after doing a wash! Sat upstairs with the wife while she was on her new laptop (her Christmas present from me) while I sat on the floor with my ceramic wide painting plate redoing all the spots. Took another 1 1/2. And the funny thing was when I finished I started to clean up. Had a jar of rubbing alcohol to dip the brush so the paint didn't dry and nocked it over with the brush with yellow paint hitting the carpet. She looked up and said "You didn't get paint on my carpet?" Well with the RA I cleaned it up so no harm. 
So now I cut out the base from foam board and adding part of the Ankylasaurus base to it. It's going to be big! Has to be for him to fit on it!


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Re: spilled paint. Back in the day, my grandmother purchased a brand new cream colored carpet for her living room. I brought over my Aurora Incredible Hulk model to work on while spending the weekend. (You can see where I'm going with this).

Flat black.

She did not raise her voice, did not appear angry at all. She did eventually get the quarter-sized spot out of her carpet. I was invited back to spend the weekend.

Love conquers all - even paint spots on the carpet.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, it wasn't model paint but when I was about 14 or so I had a gallon can of white house paint which as I recall I managed to trip and dump a goodly portion on the carpet in the dining room. My parents weren't home and there was a lady who was friends of ours there and I believe we managed to actually clean it up pretty good. At least model paint jars are only a couple of ounces, try 128 ounces!

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK! I'm THRILLED! He's finally finished! :woohoo: And even though he was a lot of work I enjoyed this one a Lot!  So I hope you enjoy him cause I sure did!!! But my son looks at it and says!!!!!!!! "Why is he orange?" I just said "cause!":
Anyway!!!!! The base was a lot of work. Took 2 days using Apoxie Sculpt! 
Now even though I really like how he turned out I am not entering him at Wonderfest! I would rather display him on Trevor's table if he wants him there! That's because he's doing a big thing with Aurora's PS.
Here he is!











Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He came out really well Chinxy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent paint and seamwork!! Cool base too. 

Chris.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Amaaaaaaaazing! Looks like it might walk off the table!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks guy! But ya know! I was looking at the box at Atlantis and Aurora. Well seems like I missed something! His mouth and ears are painted like his belly. So I'll add that tonight!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well here's the change! Made it because of the picture on the Aurora/Atlantis box!
And got some good news! Altantis sent me an email today saying the T-Rex is ahead of schedule and he'll be out in early Feburary!:woohoo:





OK - after posting these pic's I noticed there was no weather on the lips so I added a dark shadow to him. 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> Well here's the change! Made it because of the picture on the Aurora/Atlantis box!
> And got some good news! Altantis sent me an email today saying the T-Rex is ahead of schedule and he'll be out in early Feburary!:woohoo:
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!Looks just like the boxart!Fantastic job ya did on the t-rex chinxy:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Wolfman - and I'm taking him to my IPMS club tonight! See how he does in the local contest! 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey Chinxy.
Just finished up your gallery page.

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/chinxy.html


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That is so cool! Thanks for doing a great job! Can you add my Ankylorsaurus that I did last year to the site? I can send you a pic! And I noticed there are a couple of T-Rex. So they are out there! 
Trevor - I Love it! Your site is OUTSTANDING! Just so you know!:woohoo: 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor,
Just sent you an email with my Ankylosaurus pic's!  Just thought you might want to add him to the site!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Look's great, and good news from Atlantis! Congrats on a great job.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

New pics are up Chinxy, so those who haven't seen his armored dinosaur yet.
It's there as well


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor,
That's great! You are awsome. Now do you do your own website? Ya know - html and stuff!
Would you like to have my Saber Tooth also? Ya I'm being a pain! Sorry!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

You aren't being a pain.
And yes, I do a little bit of coding myself, though over the years I have gotten lazy.
I do most of it with frontpage express, though I do still go in and tweek the code by hand occasionally.
It's such a pain coding out nested tables by hand.

While I do like you tiger Chinxy, it''s not exactly PS, so doesn't really fit in the PS gallery.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - but you still have an OUTSTANDING site!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks.
I do what I can.
But it wouldn't be nearly as cool without people like you helping out.
All the gallery pics.
And a lot of the other stuff on the site is sent to me by other people.
I couldn't do it alone.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Your still OUTSTANDING for doing this for us!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well here's the latest! WOW! I can't believe this one! I think we got into a bidding war with each other and just went insane! Oh well! What can ya say!!!!!!!!:freak:
All I want is to get a box to put my new Aurora Rex in to go in my aurora collection but this got INSANE!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...pagename=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true,true

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Somebody is a happy camper, though. 

And I love your built-up T-rex!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks! I love the way he turned out! I used the Aurora box art as a guide. But now I'm sad! No box!

Another one will come by some day!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Chinxy, he looks great! I love that you went with the Aurora Box colours. Nice finishing work too, that mother has got some killer seams to hide...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ozy - it took me 2 weeks working on the seam to fill and hide them. It was rough but all good in the end! Love this kit now!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Any amount of time is worth it on a Grail Kit Mate!
Have you got the name plate? I didn't see it on the base...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry you missed out Chinxy! 
Mate, If I ever see one I'll let you know mate.

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OzyMandias said:


> Any amount of time is worth it on a Grail Kit Mate!
> Have you got the name plate? I didn't see it on the base...


Wish I had the name plate! I'm looking for one but can't seem to find one!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> I'm sorry you missed out Chinxy!
> Mate, If I ever see one I'll let you know mate.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris - but this is a tough one!:freak:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> Well here's the latest! WOW! I can't believe this one! I think we got into a bidding war with each other and just went insane! Oh well! What can ya say!!!!!!!!:freak:
> All I want is to get a box to put my new Aurora Rex in to go in my aurora collection but this got INSANE!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...pagename=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true,true
> ...


I didn't even have to follow the link. I know exactly which auction you are talking about.
I was sitting here watching it, as I planned on bidding. Well, actually sniping, I was waiting until it was under 30 seconds, then I was going to bid $140.
Never had a chance. It passed that ceiling with about 3 or 4 minutes to go yet.

Wish I would have had the money when this one was on the auction block.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=Jf0iffMvGLTdzc3xT3AgntzTfMY%3D
That one was a steal. Complete kit, in an open box with papers and backdrop for less than $200.

Especially when you look at the reissue that went for over $200 five days later.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&si=Jf0iffMvGLTdzc3xT3AgntzTfMY%3D&viewitem=


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well Trevor, I tried but I went to $165 and still lost. Oh well! I should have gone for the last one that went for $194 with everything. Then I could sell the whole kit and keep the box. Maybe next time!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Will the prices on this kit and box drop when the Atlantis reissue hits the shelves?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

djmadden99 said:


> Will the prices on this kit and box drop when the Atlantis reissue hits the shelves?


I think it will a little but not much! :drunk: Just my opion!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Chinxy PM me with your address. I've got a nameplate you can have.

I'll just throw this out there. Is it worth casting? Is anybody else missing one?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OzyMandias said:


> Chinxy PM me with your address. I've got a nameplate you can have.
> 
> I'll just throw this out there. Is it worth casting? Is anybody else missing one?


Ozy - your great! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo: PM sent!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He will look great at Wonderfest!!!!!!!!! If Trevor wants to put him on his table that would be great, if not he will go in the contest but don't know how he will do!:drunk: But everyone will be able to see him. And with the base I made and with your nameplate he will be awsome!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

OzyMandias said:


> I'll just throw this out there. Is it worth casting? Is anybody else missing one?


Doubtfull.
All the reissues come with the nameplate as well, so they really aren't that rare.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's what I thought, but you never know...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Now, if they were done in a glow resin, you might have a bit more market.
As the originals (and upcoming Atlantis reissue) were in the glow plastic.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Now there is another Aurora T-Rex on ebay and it looks OK with a small break in the rings that go in the neck! So far he's cheap ($19). Now I'm not going to touch this one cause I already have him. But still looking for an Aurora Box!
Plus he is selling the other PS kits. Nice!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-T-REX-DIN...766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f841a3ce

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Gee.
Thanks 
I don't need any more competition Chinxy!

That's why I only post about closed auctions.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> Gee.
> Thanks
> I don't need any more competition Chinxy!
> 
> That's why I only post about closed auctions.


OK Trevor! I'm not feeling the Love now! 

Well some day I'll find an Aurora Box!:thumbsup:
By the way - any updates on your stuff?

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

LOL

Just bustin your chops a little Chinxy.

By stuff, I assume you are talking about the display?
I should be making a few posts about that in 2 or 3 weeks.
I have a little news, but am holding back on it for now.
One reason is that I am dealing with a bunch or real life things here (car died 2 weeks ago, and neet to replace my bathroom floor)
The other reason, is just because I want to wait until we are a bit closer to the show.
So people don''t loose interest between the time things are posted, and when the show happens.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor, Ozy is sending me the nameplate for my Rex. This group is way too cool!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

